# I'm in love with....?



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay...I've never created a new topic in That's Life!, so I thought I would start one. Hopefully people will like it

Post a picture of a famous person...actor/actress, model, sports icon, etc...who you are in love with...I'll start:

Vida Guerra (model)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Good game, Kelson.

I'm out of town on a locked down computer...again...can someone (Wendy, Clover) who knows me post a pic of who I'm in love with, please. oh yeah, for this game one picture will do.  I can always go to some previous post for the complete set!

BTW Kelson...she is beautiful.

terri*


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

well, if the boat starts to sink - I going to latch onto her. Looks as if she'd make a good flotation device if nothing else.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree with SC on this one. She's a very attractive girl, I've seen in other photos, but those jugs gotta go. WAY too plastic, big, and perfect -- they're fake, right? Practically Dolly Parton-esque.

Anyway she's really pretty. I'm not really in love with any celebs, though I used to like Kate Beckinsale a whole lot.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I believe she has fake breasts...but she is great to look at, none the less.

Here's another one...keep it going:

Sanaa Lathan (Actress)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Clover,yes it's Andy and me

Terri and I both love Johny Depp

Oliver Martinez is a bit alright too


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

is that the chick that was in that one denzel movie where he was framed for sommat?? also who played blades mom??

heres a celeb ive liked ever since that mountian doo commercial back in the day. now hes getting all famous. hes in the movie coach carter.. i havent seen it yet.. im kinda afraid to cause if he looks too good that means hes gonna be TOO famous and then ill lose him forever. 

channing tatum


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I won't post his pic, as I'm pretty sure he wouldn't like it, and also bc I do not own a scanner. I'n in love with his talent as a comic artist. He is - TA-DAA! -

*Tarmo Koivisto*

...and in my opinion he is the best comic artist in the whole universe! Just such a pity his masterpiece *M?mmil?* (which I adore more than anything) has that kind of national Finnish spirit that it never can be translated well into any other language. It is the perfect use of Finnish dialects and culture that cannot be translated well at all, though his graphic art and the story would survive it. But...if you'd really wanna enjoy his tale of the imaginary Finnish village M?mmil?, you should be able to know Finnish culture and language.

Here is a short introduction of M?mmil? in English: 
http://dbgw.finlit.fi/fili/bff/402/tolvanen.htm

...and Mr. Koivisto's interview in French: 
http://www.ranska.net/bd-finlandaise/ta ... visto.html

Oh... If I ever will be able to draw/write my own (scifi) comic tale, I wish to be able to create it at least half as well as Tarmo Koivisto has done his tale. But probably I wish for impossible things...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Alicia Keys- wifey material

Free- shes ASSmazing 









Rosario Dawson









Kimora Lee Simmons









thats all that I can think of at the moment


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

While she's a little young for me...she is sooooo fine:

Christina Milian


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Clover is there anyone in particular who takes your fancy.......besides that handsome hubby of yours :wink:

What about Travis Fimmel the Aussie Calvin Klein model
drop dead huh :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks Clover,love the way you take a hint :wink:

That guy is so damn hot

My daughter's into Jude Law and Eward Burns........ you fancy :?:

What about Becks he's a bit alright too and what a personality ......oh well he kicks a ball well,can't have it all I guess.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

speaking of depp.. the part where sam swings by the window in benny and joon will forever be engrained in my brain (and other tender regions). 

sucks i cant find a pic of it online this is the best i can do.



















btw.. i thought clowns are supposed to be scary? i think this movie is the reason why i have a serious clown fetish. :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

http://johnnydeppzone.0catch.com/galler ... in_jpg.jpg
SleepingBeauty, I don't know why I can't get a picture on this, but it is one of him "Sam" swinging in the Benny and Joon movie.

Well, hells bells, it won't let you click on it and go back to the site. Maybe you can figure it out. :?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

http://wwwimage.cbs.com/primetime/without_a_trace/images/cast/woat_bio_lapaglia.jpg

Actor Anthony LaPaglia. Man, he's my age! I admire his work as a journeyman actor, and am always attracted to men with sort of scruffy, offbeat looks. Not into the really "pretty people"

Hope the link works.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Also have a thang for character actor Philip Seymour Hoffman.
Too lazy to find a pic at the mo.

I want to love and be loved by a real guy though. That's all 
that matters. All my infatuations with actors/celebs have become far
less intense than in my teen years really. Ain't nothin' like the
real thing baby.

Find Ewan MacGregor, and Jude Law amazing actors and
wonderfully sexy though too. Juaquin Phoenix is cool too.
SP? on these.

Oh, have thangs for Sting, Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins (last two very
scruffy, LOL).


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

oh god yes. ewan is fantastic. droooooooooooool

he reminds me so much of my favorite person in the whole world. its not just his looks though.. its more about his warm energy and personality, the way he presents himself. him mixed with some of this guy.

















ps.. i know you detest these poofs gav. please dont kill me!!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SleepingBeauty said:


> its not just his looks though.. its more about his
> warm energy and personality, the way he presents himself.


Ah, Sleeping, thank you for Ewan. And yup,
exactly as you say. 8)


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Yowza.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

dalai,

That's a cartoon, man. Maybe you're referring to Halle Berry who played Catwoman? I can only hope... Though I guess there's nothing wrong with fantasizing about cartoon women. Who's to say I've never done the deed with Marge Simpson, Wilma Flinstone, or Lois Griffin in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

haha....i'm taking that pic down....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

jason from reding another thread i think he likes the nipples


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I've always kind of had a thing for Blondie. (And I don't mean Deborah Harry)


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Ladies,I think the perdy ones are just for looking at.It's not very likely I'm going to marry the Calvin Klein model :lol: 
For me personality,energy,charisma etc are different than sheer good looks and yep it's mostly sheer good looks that turns me on.
Really, it's only in my head,even if by some miracle I could have them I wouldn't want them.

When I was young and single I used to go out and look for the hottest guy in the pub to go home with,the good lookers all turned out to be the worst fucks. :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

You're right Shelly. Didn't mean to get on my
high horse :shock: I just want somebody real
to love. 
Crabby D 8)


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm really not one who gets starstruck but I like Scarlett Johansson. I think she's got her head on her shoulders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Dreamer you can get upon your high horse any time you want lol,
honestly you didn't come across like you were on a horse 

I know exactly what you and sleepy meant,intelligence,kindness,a sense of humour etc are all very sexy and when we fall in love I think most of us fall for the person not the packaging.

Having somebody to love is a fine thing in life.....I agree.
I wish we could all find that certain someone,I'm actually a romantic at heart even if I seem like a cynic.
An unconventional romantic.I'm into having a great mate who you feel more comfortable being with than anyone else.Being accepted warts and all
for me most important is simply "being there".
Sounds good anyway........what we want and what we get huh?

Gimpy,I'm very glad that Scarlett has her head on her shoulders.Personally I think heads usually look better this way.
Just being silly :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

forgot to mention to Dreamer that the particular Australian actor you fancy is married to another particular Aussie actor.
This woman used to come into my shop(her Mum lived in the area).
You know how some celebs have an attitude....."I'm all that"sort of attitude.......yes she did,rather up herself if you ask me.

The actor you fancy did a good Aussie movie with our fantastic Geoffrey Rush.
It's called Lantana,it's a drama.You might be able to hire the DVD,think you would like it.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Shelly, I came so close to saying that to Gimpy myself..."Well, yes Gimpy, I do think I see her head on her shoulders too." lol

She is beautiful Gimpy. Gorgeous really.

Hope you don't mind us picking with you. ( Soft Southern language for "giving you some sh$t" :lol: )

And Dreamer, please get off that horse before you hurt yourself!

Good Lord!
terri*


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't mind it at all.

I'm expecting some more sh*t for this one but I'm also a fan of Barbara Bush (the younger of course). That one Kerry daughter that wore a see-through dress on some Red Carpet event isn't bad either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't know if I've seen a photo of the young Barbara Bush :?: I assume she doesn't take after daddy...........Laura Bush,I think is a pretty woman.

A beautiful non celeb woman is Queen Rania of Jordan....photo anyone :?:


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

don't worry sleepy, I dont mind being compared to Ewan Macgregor...apparently he's popular with the ladies so that's a compliment. But you know what I think about you saying that Keane guy reminds you of me... :evil: The only similarity I can see is that he has cheeks as rosy as a well-smacked arse, just like I do...but that's it, okay? hehehe.

Of course, since I met sleepy I dont really look at other women, but if any of these women came on my screen I wouldnt change the channel....










Salma Hayek

Well, ever since seeing her writhing with that snake in From Dusk til Dawn. She's got nice golden skin and huge boobs just like my sleepy, except her face is no way near as pretty....but then no one's is.










Amanda Lamb (does that Place in the sun programme in the afternoons). She's got a good full figure and she never looks tarted up, she's just a naturally pretty lady.










Thora Birch. She's quite fit.

gav


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That guy from Keane is the classic example of that fat kid who grew up and slimmed up a little but will always be the fat kid. Although I like "Somewhere Only We Know," as a whole, Keane is pretty weak and needs to grow a pair.

OK, Barbara Bush with her pops










and Alexandra Kerry










Whoa, that picture of Alexandra Kerry at the Cannes Film Festival was a little too revealing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

ungh, she looks a bit too much like her father....bleurgh


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

maybe so. first daughters (or potential first daughters) are pretty hot no matter what, with Chelsea Clinton being an obvious exception. Something about being the most protected women in the world. BTW, did anybody hear Chelsea talk in the groundbreaking of the Bill Clinton library a few months ago? Man, did she talk weird. Almost sounded retarded. No wonder I had never heard her talk before.

Go check out the picture of Alexandra Kerry at the Cannes Film Festival.  No wonder people were concerned about the Kerry family's moral compass.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Jennifer Connelly, I think this actess is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

1.Leonardo DiCaprio (I can't help it) +++++
2.River phoenix (he WAS such a hottie)
3. Jude Law (mmmmm) +++++
4.Matthew Mcconaughey
5.Hugh Grant++++++
6 Colin Firth

others too


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

river phoenix......omg he was really really hot.....you have good taste cynthia 

my favourite is defo robbie williams.....no matter if hes on his fat or thin......he looks great however he is


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> 1.Leonardo DiCaprio (I can't help it) +++++


Oh no, you should be living in Finland or I should be in Canada, so we could watch his movies together. My boyfriend - how come? - never wanna hire any Leo DiCaprio film.  The only film he likes is Titanic. And I don't want to hire movies just for me, it is too expensive. So it is a shame...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Titanic is one of my favorite movie. Each time I see it I can't stop crying. Leo is too cute on this movie, too charming. 

And Colin Firth in Bridget Jones (the first one) is too charming too  Wow 

Dream, yes Robbie William is Hot too!

c xxx


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

cousin lauren bush. This is the hot Bush. I don't know what happened to the rest of the family.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I love models.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Leonardo DiCaprio?

I see you all like pretty boys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes dear, pretty boys 

Cynthia xxx


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah they are all soooo cute!! Indeed I have created many pretty boys into my scifi comic project. It is a shame I don't own a scanner, cuz I would like to introduce you the cutest of all, Frank Andersen. He's got black Asian eyes, black dreadlocks (not very long) and dark skin. He's my favourite guy in the tale, I love him though he is only my creation.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Shaa-wing!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Ninnu, you must get a scanner so we can see this man you have created! 

I'm enjoying seeing everyone's fantasies...both the guys thoughts and the girls. Very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

I like Hugh and Colin too,in an English sort of way.

I totally fell in love with Ralph Fiennes in The English Patient.
I think I fell in love with Kristen Scott Thomas as well.I find this woman intriguing.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

gimpy34-

what did chelsea say that made her sound retarded?

I love me. I'm so hot. I think I'm going to go run to the mirror now


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Well she fuckin grew up


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i don't remember what Chelsea said. it was the way she spoke that was just really weird. the broadcasters were commenting on it, kind of cracking on her in the most polite way they could


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Reticent,

You obviously did not hear Simpson perform during the halftime show at the Orange Bowl. I am seriously considering therapy after hearing that horrible performance. It sounded like someone was being stabbed or something.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont think he cares wether or not she sucks. shes the more approachable of the simpsons. the skanky ho lil sister that you can bone without fear that she'll leak battery acid or short circuit or something.








look at mah baby yall!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> Yes dear, pretty boys


How could you have forgetten the ultimate "preety boy" Davros?










Impossible!
http://www.toucansolutions.com/pat/drwho/downloads/imposs.wav










Not acceptable!
http://www.toucansolutions.com/pat/drwho/downloads/notaccep.wav




























Needless to say davros will find you, and punish you!

http://www.toucansolutions.com/pat/drwho/downloads/punish.wav


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I cannot forget Ashlee Simpson's wretched halftime performance. At least she got booed. The beginning of the end I hope.

Who is Davros? He seems nice.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

a post earlier today reminded me of him. what do you think, Shelly? 8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

whos he????? hes all dark and mysterious....and highly good looking


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Davros is the inventer of the daleks from dr who

http://www.wilson203.freeserve.co.uk/MyDoctorWhoSiteDavros.html



> whos he????? hes all dark and mysterious....and highly good looking


You mean davros?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Dreamcatcher...that's Jeremy Irons in slightly younger days. Yeah, I like that look about him. 8)

terri*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

Enngirl, I used your Lauren Bush picture (on the cover of W) for the Picture Association Game.

Am in love:










Too hot!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Am in Love, also. 

My latest attraction...again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Terri, I think you have a huge crush on him, youve posted him TWICE in one page. That says a LOT. :shock:

Did some research on Lauren and to my astonishment, she's only 19 years old. That may be just a bit TOO young for me...  , but nevertheless, adorable and sexy. :twisted:


----------



## Captain_K (Aug 22, 2004)

How come my picture isn't here?
I mean come on...I'm a Captain DAMMIT!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

This picture, CaptainK ?

no...that isn't right, you're CaptainK not Captain Kirk.

hmmm...let me look some more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

ooooh yes,Terri 
Jeremy Irons,he was so sexy..........he still is.Lisp and all.
He was named the thinking woman's sex symbol.

I didn't have to think too hard to figure out he's hot :wink:

What about Harrison :?: and Sean Connery :?:

I believe the sexiest man who ever lived was the young Elvis........all that black leather and that bad bad smile not to mention the hip swivel action.
I still melt when I see old clips of him.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just couldn't run across a good one of Richard Harris for you, Shell. oops, I just saw you wrote Harrison.  Oh the well...

Hope you enjoy these.

terri


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

I believe Shelly is thinking of Harrison Ford. Or maybe not, new to this thread you know. Also, and even though a mod, I still don't know how to post pics. Wendy? Could you put something up for me please. I think I've mentioned this before, but you have excellent taste. I trust your judgement implicitely in this area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

Sc thank you for your compliment, it is very good to hear, and we seem to share the same taste in women.

I will see if I can find a picture for you.

Posting a picture is very easy though. Click on Img, type (or paste) the URL of the picture (by right clicking on it and click Properties then you can find the URL) and click on Img again.
Make sure to use the whole address (icluding http://).
Was that clear?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

Let's see :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

It's Indie  woohoo

Wendy,you do realise you may have just created a monster :?: lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

I like him, Shelly, especially in 'Witness'.

One for Sc. I ALWAYS watched when this lady played her tennisgames :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

A monster out of you, Shelly? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

Or out of Sc?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't recognize her, but once again you have shown good taste Wendy, thank you very much. Love her eyebrows..........

Here's a pic of my favorite wrestler


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Wendy,I could turn into the photo monster.You know what it's like when you learn a new trick :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

mmmmm


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Amber Easton... :lol: Boy, what I would do for that!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Why does that photo make me think of basketball? And if she fell forward onto the floor, wouldn't she bounce right back up?


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I wish she'd fall on top of me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

See? There's hope for you after all


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Shelly, Richard Gere REALLY looks like your boyfriend, had you noticed that? :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Sc, that is Gabriella Sabatini (she's from Argentina), she was a famous tennis player in the eighties and nineties and had quite some matches to play against Steffi Graf (Wimbledon, Roland Gaross). Those were the best tennis days I think.
And watching her play was just one big erotic spectacle :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Have I noticed lol.
When I first met him everybody mentioned it,I mean everybody.
If he had a dollar for everytime somebody has said "has anyone told you?"................that you look like Richard Gere.
These days it's less because Richard Gere's hair has gone grey.My partners hasn't.
I'd post a pic of partner but I don't know how.

Wendy do you watch a lot of tennis?(I don't,patner is a HUGE fan).
We just had the Australian Open here.
Half the country stayed up to watch the finals with our boy Leyton Hewitt,sadly he lost.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Shelly, I dont watch tennis anymore though, only when Agassi plays I will take a look, but I dont find the tennis players that interesting to watch these days. :?

You can mail me your bf's picture, will see if I can post it. :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Btw Shelly, my friend Dirk looks a lot like Agassi.
See if I can find a pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Only without the earring 8)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like Lex better on the show cause he's sexier but Clark's hot too. It's 99% of the reason I watch the show for those two.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

can i have him ... please.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I love models.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

go Ricky,go Ricky

yeah yeah,I know he's gay.I think he's a bit of a looker


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Ryan Philippe 8)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

(i'm in love with a professor)

(as usual)


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ricky Martin isn't gay is he? I never knew that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

(P-3)
(While not exactly tenured, I do teach the occasional class at a local private college, and make guest appearances at another)
(Does that qualify me as a "professor"?)
(Keep me posted)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Wendy, These are a few words from some of Ryan's fans. I like the one about "fittest beast in the world".

From: Hannah on 2002-08-20 09:23:18 
ryan phillipe is the fittest beast in the whole world said so by ME!!!! (hannah )

From: tina on 2004-01-22 19:26:57 
HOT!HOT!HOT! SEXY HOTT!! I WANT TO JUMP HIM!! HOT HOT HOT !! DAMN HES MARRIED!! HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT !!!

From: ella on 2004-02-27 11:48:19 
he is so so so so sexy not only in this picture but in everything.i fell in love with him when i saw his first movie white squal and the rest of them

From: natasha on 2005-01-23 03:31:38 
he is totally hot and married to the woman of his dreams and thats more than hot

From: jacqui on 2004-05-25 12:38:08 
he is the sexiest lad ive ever seen.........................

From: Leila on 2004-07-07 05:56:23 
Ryan Phillipe is the sexiest man alive mmmmm esp. in Cruel Intentions!!

From: Kayla on 2004-11-05 23:34:16 
man he is a fine guy!!!

From: Mari on 2004-11-30 13:54:22 
he is really hot thats the word mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

From: Ashley on 2005-02-10 07:15:07 
Ryan is really really hott!

From: Ashley on 2005-02-10 07:15:08 
Ryan is really really hott!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes he's really hot, terri (I saw this in your post in the Movie Association game as well). My Agassi-look-a-like friend and I have discussed the Hotness of Mr Ryan, but I told my friend that he can have him, ...LOL :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

too funny, Wendy. lol

i love the way we all make the world go round in our own special way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

> i love the way we all make the world go round in our own special way.


Yep, me too terri*.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Wendy I have a nephew named Felippe Ryan he's part Brazilian......a very handsome boy, just as cute as Ryan Philippe.

I dunno is Ricky gay :?: I've read that he is a trillion times,either way the man is a Latino hottie.

shake your bon bon :lol:


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Gotta keep it goin:

Leila Arcieri-model and actress


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Christina Millian
I think she's really cute. Manages to be sexy in a playful sort of way. Also I'm not a big fan of RnB pop, but I think she does it better than anyone else at the moment, Ashanti's ok too.










Sophie Marceau
This is exactly my type of girl (apearance wise at least). Dark hair, dark eyes, never smiles (like me).

Two women, beautiful for very different reasons.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Axel...great call on Christina Milian...I posted a pic of her in this thread earlier....she's so fine! :lol:


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

On that note...here is Miss Milian again:

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Amerie


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay,she's only make-believe (but so's my sex life).

e


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I would put another picture of Johnny, too, but a lot of people did that already.

-stalks Scarlett Johansson-


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hey enigma,

you ever watch LEXX? i used to watch it religiously on scifi. zev bellringer(xenia seeburg) is a maaaaajor hottie.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> hey enigma,
> 
> you ever watch LEXX? i used to watch it religiously on scifi. zev bellringer(xenia seeburg) is a maaaaajor hottie.


Yeah, but Farscape was always my #1 favorite (as was _Chiana_). Wore a black armband for two weeks after it got canceled (j/k).

e


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's another of her:


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

xxxonub


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

*I was going to put Maria's picture up too, but she deleted it. Maria, please put your picture up. You are verryy good looking.*


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Ghey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

skool, wear spelling iz tawt


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Is that a transvestite next to Ms. Melissa Person3? weird. If not, I apologize.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Nevermind. Ignore what I said. While it is a good picture of Person3 it is a cruelly bad pic of her friend. Deepest apologies.

Anyway, girls the natch look is fine! You don't have to wear makeup all the time (although blue lipstick is cool).


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Natalie Portman and Jennifer Jason Leigh. My god, perfect, PERFECT women.

And for you UK people, Cat Deely gets my vote. I'd leave me wife for her if she came knocking at the door. If I still had a wife, that is.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin look at Cat Deeley's nose face on, you'll find it's noticeably skewiff, like a Picasso masterpiece.










...see what I mean.
But apart from that she's not bad, as far as celebrities go.

Anyway had to resurrect this post when I remembered.....

Monica Belluci!!!!! :shock:




























Now she's divine.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

This girl is so beautiful it's scary.....




























She's called Adriana Lima. She is of French, Portuguese, Native-American, Japanese, and Caribbean descent.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

***Bump***

Bringin back this thread:

Some fine ass model I need as my wife


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey e,
i have to agree I love Chiana too!! If i could figure out how to put photo on(yes still bloody struggling with it!) id put a pic up of erin from same show. And dargo pretty hot too :mrgreen:


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

My backup for failed dates:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep, that one is cool. Here's another one:


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Melyssa Ford aka Jessica Rabbit

One of the finest out there!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

At this moment, anyone...no scratch that, any_thing_ will do.

Katie Holmes looked particualy scrumptuous at the London Batman Premier last night. Also, all the women in the crowd behind her, a vagrant lying comatose beside a pool of her own vomit, and a Sea Bass I've bought for my tea.


----------

